# The way I make my tapered frameless sets



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I do this for 2 reasons .. easier on the fingers with the other pouch to hold ... also allows me to make tapers in the flatbands .. 













Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Neat idea and great shot! Still enjoy your videos.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

trapperdes said:


> Neat idea and great shot! Still enjoy your videos.


Thanks Danny! Appreciate it buddy

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I have been away for a few years, seems like frameless has really become a thing since I went away. Maybe I'll have to try it. It seems pretty intriguing. But you bet I am going to try it out with 1,5 cm Thera Band Blue bands first, and my 16mm turned beechwood balls ... no way I am going for the Gold bands and 12mm steel!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

mopper said:


> I have been away for a few years, seems like frameless has really become a thing since I went away. Maybe I'll have to try it. It seems pretty intriguing. But you bet I am going to try it out with 1,5 cm Thera Band Blue bands first, and my 16mm turned beechwood balls ... no way I am going for the Gold bands and 12mm steel!!


Lol I hear you pal! I love it .. and that's really how I shoot 90 percent of tge time ... but I do enjoy all styles.. give it a go! I have been shooting lead balls like this also ! Lol .. fun stuff!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

